# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  M-BUS - RS232

## marizo

Sveiki!
Mani interesētu, vai kāds nav nodarbojies ar M-BUS interfeisu. Konkrētāk interesētu M-BUS - RS232 pārveidotāja shēma vai vismaz tās daļas ideoloģija, kas nolasa (strāvas izmaiņu) datus no M-BUS līnijas un pārveido uz RS232 līmeņiem. Apmēram tādam kā te.

----------


## a_masiks

http://www.mbarron.net/mbus/
http://www.panuworld.net/nuukiaworld/ha ... /index.htm
http://www.nusaku.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5121

Pašam, kad savajagās - saslēdzu Rx un Tx kājas FTDI čipam caur 1k rezistoru un visas DTC3 Nokijas atpazīstās uz urrā.

----------


## marizo

Paldies, bet nederēs, man ne Nokijai vajag!
Man vajag jaudīgu M-BUS, kur izejas strāva var būt pat 375mA vai pat max vēl mazliet vairāk. Šo izmanto datu savākšanai no devējiem, slēdzot tos paralēli pie M-BUS līnijas.

----------


## a_masiks

Nu bet tad arī pirmā shēma tieši derēs. Tikai otrā  rezistora 4,7k vietā jāliek 30-50 Omu pretestība /atkarīgs no pieslēgumu skaita/. Un tranis, kas var izturēt 1A kā arī nopietnāka barošana.
Jāņem vērā, ka + barošanu uz signāla  dod katrs MBUS pieslēgums, bet katram devējam jāspēj viņi visi noraustīt uz massu caur to trani. Nolasa jau pa taisno maxim mikrenē iekšā.
Nu tas tā - IMHO, ko pats saprotu no tiem M-BUSiem....

----------


## marizo

Ar tiem M-BUSiem ir baigais čakars. Vismaz par to, ko es runāju. Jā, ar mob tel ir vienkārši, to jau kaut kad pasen uztaisījis biju.
Katrs pieslēgums patērē strāvu ~1,5mA. Max var būt n=250 pieslēgumu. Tur tad rodas tie 375mA.
Uz iekārtām datus sūta ar sprieguma līmeņiem - "0"=42V, "1"=24V. Sūtot datus, strāva paliek konstanta- n*1,5mA, jo pieslēgtās iekārtas darbojas kā const strāvas patērētāji.
Kad iekārta saņēmusi datus, tā atbild- modulējot strāvu M-BUS līnijā- "0"=1,5mA, "1"=par 11..20mA vairāk, bet spriegums līnijā paliek praktiski nemainīgs - 42V.
Problēma ir tur, ka galvenajai iekārtai pareizi jāfunkcionē, neatkarīgi no pieslēgto "slave" skaita - tas nozīmē, ka "jāspēj noķert" tā 11..20mA strāvas izmaiņa, neatkarīgi no tā saucamās miera strāvas - strāvas, kas plūst līnijā tad, kad dati tur neskrien, un pārveidot RS232 līmeņos. Tātad kaut kāda komparēšana vai ACP un datu apstrāde ar uC.
Ja kādam interesē, tad te var palasīt mikroshēmas TSS721A aprakstu (M-BUS iekārtās tādas).

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ar transfomratoru nevar atfiltret tas stravas izmainas?

----------


## marizo

Nemāku teikt par to transformatoru.
Tā kā man nav nekādas dižās pieredzes ar iespējām, ko var realizēt elektronikā, vienkārši ir grūti iedomāties to ideju, kā no "peldoša" nulles līmeņa atdalīt derīgo izmaiņu - datus. 
Viena no idejām ir ar komparatoriem un OP. Apmēram tā- virknē ar M-BUS līniju ieslēdzam rezistoru, uz kura mērīsim spriegumu (strāvu). Tad, iespējams, vajadzēs ar OP to spriegumu pastiprināt, līdz kaut kādam līmenim, ko tālāk vajadzētu sadalīt divās daļās - signāla "nulles" līmenis, kas būs peldošs, bet salīdzinoši inerts - tas ir, to neietekmētu staraujās datu plūsmas radītās izmaiņas, citiem vārdiem sakot, tas tuvinātos nolasītā signāla min līmenim, bet nebūtu fiksēts, jo jāpieļauj iespēja, ka tas var mainīties. Un otra daļa, kas ātri seko līdzi sprieguma izmaiņām. Un beigās šos abus signālus komparēt, pie tam, ņemot vērā, ka pārslēgšanās slieksnis varētu būt 0,5(Umax-Umiera).
Tikai kā realizēt to pirmā signāla daļas atdalīšanu un vai tas vispār ir iespējams?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ar kondensatoru ari var izkert tiesi svarstibas. Ja ieslegsi paraleli kondensatoru un rezistoru, tad uz rezistoru bus maina tiesi binara.

----------

